# Really dry skin??? HELP!!!



## MACreation (Sep 20, 2005)

I have really dry skin where if i dont moisturize after the shower, i once wore a navy t shirt and took it off inside out, dry skin flakes were alll over it  eww.....i hate it!!! I want a nice creamy lotion or oil, or something, i loooove good smells, so that's a plus, to just make this go away. I use regular lotions i have but i have to keep reapplying, i just want that soft looking supple skin on my body, HELP!!


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_I have really dry skin where if i dont moisturize after the shower, i once wore a navy t shirt and took it off inside out, dry skin flakes were alll over it  eww.....i hate it!!! I want a nice creamy lotion or oil, or something, i loooove good smells, so that's a plus, to just make this go away. I use regular lotions i have but i have to keep reapplying, i just want that soft looking supple skin on my body, HELP!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi hun.  I get that dry skin problem in the winter but I also have a problem with pimples so I had to come up with a routine that would hydrate my skin efficently without promoting pimples to sprout.

Here is what I came up with and maybe it would help;

Makeup removal:  *Extra Virgin Olive Oil*.  This stuff is awesome.  Not only is it a pure and natural product, it contains fruit acids and other botanical type goodies that are good for your skin.  It is not a rinsable type cleanser so I follow that with...

*Shea Butter Baby Wipes* (Huggies)  Why spend a fortune on a few Remover Wipes when I can buy a load of them that contain actual shea butter for a fraction of the cost.  I use these to remove the olive oil and makeup residue from my skin.  To make sure that I get all traces of junk from my face, I use a gentle, non drying *toner*.

I then give my skin a few spritzes of *Fix +* and let it dry.  Touch your cheek here... your skin will feel plump and dewey!  Biotherm makes amazing skincare.  I have run the gamut on tried products and I am most satisfied with the following two items.  After the Fix + dries, I use *Biotherm Oleo Source Anti-Dryness Radiance Elixer*.  This is a sheer oil mixture that smells like fresh citrus.  Just take a few drops and work it in small circles to your super dry areas.  This sinks into your skin and is like a mini spa treatment.  For the rest of your face, use *Biotherm Oleo Source Moisturizer*.  Another great product with a fresh pick me up scent. 

For the rest of your body, I use *Sephora's Super Rich Body Butter*.  This stuff is the best Body butter that I have ever tried.  It is super emollient and thick but totally sinkable into your skin.  It prevents those gross rough patches on your elbows better than any brand that I have tried. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh Lord, IM GONNA MARRY YOU!! I never even considered half this stuff...you are so helpful!! thanks so much for all this info, now that's it;s getting cold, i'm gonna look into doing all those things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 21, 2005)

The Body Shop body butters are also really fab for very dry skin (on body). They have heaps of yummy smelling scents so it shouldn't be too hard to pick out something!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 25, 2005)

Try johnsons baby oil gel after you shower and apply while wet,or palmers cocoa butter both are amazing. Also natural shea butter or mango butter has very good benefits instead of the additives from store bought brands.Try the purchasing from natural wholesalers on the net.


----------



## angelwings (Sep 26, 2005)

What about exfoliation and then apply body moisturiser?


----------



## user3 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'd like to add that I have a very oily face but body skin is super dry at times.

I have been using aloette Maximum Moisture Complex for my neck area and I started using it on my body. 

I love how smooth it makes me feel and smell is heavenly!


Just a side note but even with my oily face I can even use the mositurizer there too! So it's not greasy at all.

My husband has a very dry face and he has been using and even he likes it.


Also I can report no breakouts too!


----------



## dreams (Oct 2, 2005)

Apparantly drinking lots of water will keep you hydrated and your skin won't be dry....


----------



## eposton (Oct 7, 2005)

Niveia Creme (not lotion) but the creme is fabulous!!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 11, 2005)

water and body butter = good not dry skin


----------



## MACreation (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks girls!!


----------

